# Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…



## Administrator (4. Februar 2008)

*Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Blu3storm (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

Welche Frauen?

...


Geniale Antwortmöglichkeit. Da musste ich einfach draufklicken.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

Ich kenne welche, die WOW spielen, meine beste Freundin spielt Max Payne und Konsorten, meine Freundin _hasst_ WOW und spielt wenn dann Spiele wie Sims und Moorhuhn. Ich kanns beim besten Willen nicht genug verallgemeinern, um hier eine eindeutige Antwort geben zu können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

Singstar+Frauen.... 

Vorallem , wenn die mal warmgelaufen sind kannst du dir die Konsole für den restlichen Abend abschminken....


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

   *herzhaft lach*
Ausgerechnet so eine Frage in einem reinen " Männerforum" zu stellen is einfach göttlich 
naja ich gehör da ganz klar zu den minderen 4,79% , obwohl ich sehr viele Frauen kenne die da Mehrprozentig Vertretend sind  
Aber gut wenn ihr das alle meint


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

doofe frage, aber wieso komme ich über den thread nicht mehr direkt zu der umfrage (oder von mir aus auch "quickpoll")?


----------



## HanFred (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*



			
				Bonkic am 11.02.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> doofe frage, aber wieso komme ich über den thread nicht mehr direkt zu der umfrage (oder von mir aus auch "quickpoll")?


ist längst im bugforum vermerkt.
das ist übrigens schon relativ lange so.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*



			
				HanFred am 11.02.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist übrigens schon relativ lange so.



ich weiss, konnte mich aber jetzt erst dazu durchringen nachzufragen.   

dass daran nix geändert wird, ist ja mittlerweile leider so üblich....


----------



## BiJay (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

... spielen Minesweeper & Solitär.


----------



## TheMadman (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

... leben in ihrer eigenen Spielewelt, jenseits der Realität -fg-


----------



## phoenix-one (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

[x] sind allenfalls mit Singstar zu ködern.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

Über 15% der PCG-User entscheiden sich für die Antwortmöglichkeit "Welche Frauen?". Alles klar.  

SSA


----------



## BlackDead (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 29.02.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Über 15% der PCG-User entscheiden sich für die Antwortmöglichkeit "Welche Frauen?". Alles klar.
> 
> SSA




Das ist natürlich nur der harte Kern der PCG-User die nur vor die Tür gehen wenn es absolut notwendig ist. 
 


Spoiler



Also Leute wie mich und 80% der Sternenträger


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

[x]bevorzugen "rote" Zimmerbeleuchtung


----------



## Vordack (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

Ich sehe den Quickpoll leider nicht, aber ich würde

[x] Frauen, kann man das essen?

auswählen 

@Ernsthaft

Meine Freundin vor ein paar Jahren spielte gerne auf Konsolen, Zelda und son Kram. Ich hab mit ihr am PC ne Weile Diablo 2 und son Kram gezockt, also Coop-Action RPGs.

Meine letzte Freundin hasste Computer, nur zum Chatten fand sie sie in Ordnung.

In Moment kenne ich Frauen die schlafen vorm PC, also quasi Daueruser, genauso kenn ich aber auch Frauen für die PCs ein Frendwort ist. Die Mehrheit sind eindeutig letztere^^


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

...........wollen keine beziehung aber einen freund, eine affäre aber mit zuneigung, ihre freiheiten haben und jeden tag angerufen werden und mein favorit einfach nur gute freunde sein    


ach hier gings um frauen und spiele   die meisten die ich kenne spielen singstar oder sims ......


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

.......sind weiblich


----------



## CeNedra89 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne…*

...können mit computern nicht umgehen.  

aber: meine beste freundin u ich zocken liebend gern cs (ich 1.6, sie source),
und andere ego-shooter etc. (früher v.a. auf lans mit jungs),  
zb. CoD, MoHAA, UT, Jedi Academy, Warcraft3tft, dungeon siege 1+2, wolfenstein.
momentan zock ich meistens gothic, oblivion oder monkey island.


----------

